# Vaperite doesn't have customer support, don't purchase from them.



## KreWd (7/8/17)

Hi all,

I ordered a al85 Smok Baby Beast from vaperite.co.za in April, it stopped working last month (infamous black screen). I tried to phone them for a week about 8 times a day (always voicemail).
I emailed them more then 2 weeks ago with no reply.

I just wanted to know if the mod was in warranty.. 

I won't be ordering from this company anymore, I just felt that I should warn the rest of you.

Regards,


----------



## zadiac (7/8/17)

@KreWd,

So far you seem to be the only one. A lot of people buy from them with excellent customer support, including myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## KreWd (7/8/17)

zadiac said:


> @KreWd,
> 
> So far you seem to be the only one. A lot of people buy from them with excellent customer support, including myself.



That's very unfortunate, perhaps I am just the sole unlucky person that has been contacting them for weeks with no reply? I honestly thought they had closed down.


----------



## KreWd (7/8/17)

zadiac said:


> @KreWd,
> 
> So far you seem to be the only one. A lot of people buy from them with excellent customer support, including myself.


Well how do you contact them? I am unable to.


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (7/8/17)

Sorry I've had nothing but great service from them. I don't think it's wise to name and shame without all the details, first find out what has happened. Go into the store if you can and I'm sure they will help you 

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## QKNatasha (7/8/17)

I too stand firmly behind these guys.

Make sure you follow the correct route to complain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KreWd (7/8/17)

QKNatasha said:


> I too stand firmly behind these guys.
> 
> Make sure you follow the correct route to complain.


What would you say is the correct route? Genuinely asking because you guys all seem to love them and I can't get a reply out of them.


----------



## QKNatasha (7/8/17)

KreWd said:


> What would you say is the correct route? Genuinely asking because you guys all seem to love them and I can't get a reply out of them.


As @Oceanic Vapes said, walk in to any store and ask for help.

These guys are always willing to help.

Also, Private message @Vaperite South Africa . Show them screenshots of all the times you've tried getting in touch.

We love VapeRite


----------



## snakevape (7/8/17)

@KreWd I'm sure vaperite themself will come post in this thread soon enough.


----------



## wikus (7/8/17)

Seems the only reason U made a profile was to bash on a vendor....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KreWd (7/8/17)

wikus said:


> Seems the only reason U made a profile was to bash on a vendor....



Nice observation, in this reality, I made a profile as a last resort in order to try and get some sort of response from VapeRite.

In all honesty I appreciate the comments "we love VapeRite", but honestly, I was just a guy trying to warn fellow consumers, if you haven't got any advice for me, feel free to leave your 2 cents somewhere else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Slick (7/8/17)

Hi @KreWd ,sorry to hear about this,I think you should go on Vaperites website and try to call the different branches,im sure someone will pick up then you can explain your frustration,also pm @Vaperite South Africa here on the forum and he should reply soon,good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

Hi @KreWd 

My advice would be to send @Vaperite South Africa a private message (just click on the little message icon near the top right) and hopefully they can try assist you. Just give them a bit of time because the vendors are not online all the time.

As a matter of interest, which telephone number were you calling that got you no answer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wikus (7/8/17)

KreWd said:


> Nice observation, in this reality, I made a profile as a last resort in order to try and get some sort of response from VapeRite.
> 
> In all honesty I appreciate the comments "we love VapeRite", but honestly, I was just a guy trying to warn fellow consumers, if you haven't got any advice for me, feel free to leave your 2 cents somewhere else.


I'll leave it here thanks. Best of luck.


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

PS 

@KreWd - don't worry about the reactions to your posts here. Most of us get very passionate about the various vendors that we like. I can tell you that Vaperite has not closed down. In fact, they are growing. And they are going to be at VapeCon 2017 on 26th August. They are a great vendor that gets a lot of support here.

But may I suggest that you get involved in the forum - go introduce yourself in the Intro thread if you get a chance - and get to know the forum folk. I am sure you will find it to be a great experience over time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KreWd (7/8/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @KreWd
> 
> My advice would be to send @Vaperite South Africa a private message (just click on the little message icon near the top right) and hopefully they can try assist you. Just give them a bit of time because the vendors are not online all the time.
> 
> As a matter of interest, which telephone number were you calling that got you no answer?



I was calling from my work phone, also tried on my mobile phone a few times but noticed it was eating some airtime so I stopped. I think I will try contact each distributor tomorrow as well as sending a pm tonight.


Thanks for the advice to the below vapers 
@Silver 
@Slick 
@snakevape 
@QKNatasha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

KreWd said:


> I was calling from my work phone, also tried on my mobile phone a few times but noticed it was eating some airtime so I stopped. I think I will try contact each distributor tomorrow as well as sending a pm tonight.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice to the below vapers
> ...



Ok cool, I was actually trying to ask which number you were calling that got no response - not whether you were calling from a work line or your cell 

That would probably also help Vaperite if they know what number just had an answering service.

Anyhow, good luck and I hope you manage to resolve your problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/8/17)

@KreWd please call or Whatsapp Fabian on 0825423670. He will sort you out. Please PM me with the number you have been calling and not getting a response from.

Regards
Barry

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nightwalker (8/8/17)

I'm sorry but I'm a massive vaperite fan.
Never had problems with my local shop in PE. I hope they help. I know the big boss too and he is legit.
Believe me, I'm famous for moaning about things... But this is news to me about them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (8/8/17)

Like I said. Barry is legit. He even before opening shop in PE gave me juices for free when he was here so I could find a flavour I liked other than tobacco.
I bet Barry is racking his brain trying to figure out who I am. Hahaha.


----------



## Glytch (8/8/17)

KreWd said:


> Nice observation, in this reality, I made a profile as a last resort in order to try and get some sort of response from VapeRite.
> 
> In all honesty I appreciate the comments "we love VapeRite", but honestly, I was just a guy trying to warn fellow consumers, if you haven't got any advice for me, feel free to leave your 2 cents somewhere else.



People need to realise that two things can be true at the same time. E.g.

1. You love vaperite
2. Someone got bad service

Those two realities are not mutually exclusive. In addition it's not reasonable to expect someone to go into a BnM store when the vendor has an online offering.

Having said that I'm sure VapeRite will sort you out @KreWd. Hope you come right!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/8/17)

To all those who have responded with favourable messages about Vaperite I thank you from the bottom of my heart. We try to offer outstanding service and every now and again we experience a glitch but always strive to remedy the situation. Being in the USA today I only saw this thread when I woke up at 5am USA east coast time.

Regards and good morning from Washington DC

Barry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (8/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> To all those who have responded with favourable messages about Vaperite I thank you from the bottom of my heart. We try to offer outstanding service and every now and again we experience a glitch but always strive to remedy the situation. Being in the USA today I only saw this thread when I woke up at 5am USA east coast time.
> 
> Regards and good morning from Washington DC
> 
> Barry


Bring me back a present pls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (15/8/17)

I personally, have received and experience A++ service

I once had a clearly faulty Ijoy Tornado Hero and Vaperite swapped it out for a RTA of my choice. I even received a small discount on cotton for the hassle. Class!

I encourage people to buy from them.


----------

